# Ferrari F430 Winter Protection - Griffiths Detailing



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

This loverly F430 was booked in for a winter protection detail. More details of this service can be found on my website. www.griffithsdetailing.com

The idea of this service is to add maxium protection over those winter months, however on picking the vehicle up I was told the car is only used maybe once per month and the owner was looking for a nice glossy finish. For that reason I slightly changed the service and the vehicle has been booked in again twice over winter for wax top ups.

Havent really took tons of pictures as its a straight forward detail so ill let the pictures mainly do the talking.

Car recieved a full decontamination including snow foam, wash, tardis, iron x and clay









Roof was treated with the immense Car pro fabric guard









Wheels where removed, cleaned and the treated with Raceglaze nano wheel sealent









One stage machine polish using Black Fire Gloss Enhancing Polish and then 2 layers of Raceglaze 55 wax to leave this finish




























Glass was protected using Gtechinq G1

Thank you for looking

Chris


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

looks good mate, great depth and gloss added


----------



## Nielsen (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks very nice, good depht in that nice black color ;-)


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! 


Chris


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

I do enjoy reading and looking through your detailing sessions. Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work chris.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Good work. Nice prep and great results.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks y'all!!! 



Chris


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks stunning that :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

good work


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers!!! 


Chris


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks lovely mate.nicely done.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely work Chris


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Car looks amazing now, :thumb:.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, sorry for late replys im not getting chance to be on here much at the min. 


Chris


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Looks amazing


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!



chris


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Great post and lovely work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work. Loving the finish.

Whats the Raceglaze nano wheel sealant like to use? What sort of durability can you get? Can it be applied after a maintenance wash or does it need a super clean surface?Looking to try something different from Poorboys Wheel sealant.

Cheers


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking work. Loving the finish.
> 
> Whats the Raceglaze nano wheel sealant like to use? What sort of durability can you get? Can it be applied after a maintenance wash or does it need a super clean surface?Looking to try something different from Poorboys Wheel sealant.
> 
> Cheers


Sorry only just seen this, its very very easy to use. Spray on wheels, leave for a couple of mins then buff with a cloth. Leaves a really high shine. Ive only been using it for 2 months now, its still going strong on the first car I used it on and this F430!

Chris


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm will be having a little christmas present for myself then. See how it works out.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Just stumbled across this and have to say its looking mighty fine. How does Raceglaze 55 stack up against the other more expensive waxes out at the minute?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

id_doug said:


> Just stumbled across this and have to say its looking mighty fine. How does Raceglaze 55 stack up against the other more expensive waxes out at the minute?


Its very similar to Swissvax Best Of Show.

Chris


----------

